# New Vauxhall Insignia.... Opinions please



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello Chaps.

I've been and had a test drive in the New Insignia. Beautiful to sit in, now feels like a very premium car inside and the facelift to the outside has made it look that little better.

Has anyone else had a run in a new insignia? And id so what is your opinion. 

I'd be looking at the Elite Nav 140 or 165 hatch

Thanks


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am not a fan at all.
I don't like Vauxhalls in general, they are middle of the road cars with a high price tag. Generally bought by people who haven't tried anything else (I speak with first hand experience of that!)
My Dad had 4 different Insignias as courtesy cars while his Lexus IS was having a new engine put in under warranty, and they were all dreadful cars.

Then again it's your car, your money so you need to decide rather than listen to what we have to say, as it's ultimately none of our business


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I am not a fan at all.
> I don't like Vauxhalls in general, they are middle of the road cars with a high price tag. Generally bought by people who haven't tried anything else (I speak with first hand experience of that!)
> My Dad had 4 different Insignias as courtesy cars while his Lexus IS was having a new engine put in under warranty, and they were all dreadful cars.
> 
> Then again it's your car, your money so you need to decide rather than listen to what we have to say, as it's ultimately none of our business


Vauxhall are middle of the road cars.

Right in the middle with Ford, Mazda, Toyota, VW etc. I don't think they pretend otherwise.

You do need a huge discount off a new one to absord the depreciation and you should get one too.

I don't mind some Vauxhalls at all. Never understood why so many people hate them and many of them have no experience of them either.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like them. They're alright. I did actually consider one when looking to swap my old 407. This one came up though, and given it's spec and mileage, coupled with the fact it cost pocket money, I'd have to be a complete moron to not have bought it.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> I am not a fan at all.
> I don't like Vauxhalls in general, they are middle of the road cars with a high price tag. Generally bought by people who haven't tried anything else


I have an Insignia and its been a great car, i have owned Fords, Bmw`s and nissans and had more problems with these cars than i care to mention.

Until my Vauxhall starts giving me problems i will be sticking with the VX brand.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Vauxhall are middle of the road cars.
> 
> Right in the middle with Ford, Mazda, Toyota, VW etc. I don't think they pretend otherwise.
> 
> ...


That's my opinion.
VW, even Ford are stepping up their quality massively.
Sit in and drive a new Passat and then sit in and drive an Insignia and the difference will be immediately noticeable about which is a better quality car.
Compare a Corsa to a Polo and oh my god..

My reason for not liking vauxhall is - shoddy interior plastic/trim.. simply not up to my standards. And with that comes price, they are priced fairly equivalent to a BM, Audi, Merc, VW, and yet are not quite as good. Plus as you say, their depreciation is a killer and if you're buying a new car that HAS to be taken into account.

If their list price was more reasonable...


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I am not a fan at all.
> I don't like Vauxhalls in general, they are middle of the road cars with a high price tag. Generally bought by people who haven't tried anything else (I speak with first hand experience of that!)
> My Dad had 4 different Insignias as courtesy cars while his Lexus IS was having a new engine put in under warranty, and they were all dreadful cars.
> 
> Then again it's your car, your money so you need to decide rather than listen to what we have to say, as it's ultimately none of our business


funny that they give him a insignia while his Toyota was having a new engine bet the Vauxhall didn't let him down, ive have various cars and Vauxhall have always been good at the end of the day you get what you pay for a high spec insignia will be a lot cheaper than a mid spec bmw / merc


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi as mentioned in some of the previous posts. I'd like to add some additional information. I've not had an INSIGNIA, however have had the 1st GEN Vectra. a 2.0di. Okay i'm not talking Insigina here, however I am talking VAUXHALL. It has been one of the most reliable car's if ever owened can I can't understand why people are so negative towards them. Their fit and finish could be better as could the quality of plastics they utilise.

It was fuel efficient, reliable and indeed not too bad a drive. Much better than the E39 525D I purchased afterwards, I had covered over 100,000 trouble free miles in the car. My Sister as a 2007 Corsa 1.4 Diesel, had it for 7 years, and it's covered over 120k, and never let us down once.

I'll let you make the decsion, Hope It Helps.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nichol4s said:


> funny that they give him a insignia while his Toyota was having a new engine bet the Vauxhall didn't let him down, ive have various cars and Vauxhall have always been good at the end of the day you get what you pay for a high spec insignia will be a lot cheaper than a mid spec bmw / merc


Beat me too it, a Vauxhall kept him going while the posh Toyota was off the road 

I'd have one, the new Insignia looks really nice and when 12-18 months old are proper bargains. Vauxhall all also tweaking the range making them more competitive on P11'd, they are effectively reducing the RRP and reducing the discount.

Have a look on the vauxhall website under fleet, you might be able to get a 3 day test drive.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

My dad has a 1.9cdti, Estate.

Lovely car to drive, Even with the lower bhp engine it has enough power.
Great to cruise in on the motorway, Did 700miles in a day a few months ago.
Interior is very nice and comfy.
Big boot and lots of leg room front and back.


Now its in being repaired after a rear ender. He has a Audi A4 as a loan car. When you compare them the difference is unreal. The Audi is shocking, underpowered engine, not comfy to cruise in, really really cheap seats and plastic dash. I was surprised i must say. Worth bit is the rear leg room, when i drive the car. You couldn't sit behind me. I'm only 6"2, so not overly tall.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Vauxhall are very underated

The quality difference from the MK4 VW Golf to the Astra H my Mrs went to was huge. There is no one person who can actually say with a straight face the VX isn't better quality. 

Even the MK5 Golf was poor in Comparison for material quality, just look at the door cards, the window switches (rubber that falls off), the air vent controls, the material used on the A and B pillars and the difference in plastic colours around the dash and centre console/steering column. I could go on and talk about the poor wishbone bushes, snapping cam chain tensioners etc. on the Mk6 Golf too...

If you want one try one, if you like it don't worry what others think. And don't believe anyone who says VW's are reliable.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Right in the middle with Ford, Mazda, Toyota, VW etc. I don't think they pretend otherwise.


Couldn't agree more. Don't get the dislike for one brand or another when you consider that most 'normal' brands are much of a muchness. Ok, so you may have a preference, I've always like Renault but have nothing against other brands, just know my preference.

As for the Insignia, I think it's a smart looking car and seeing the VXR version on TV a while back looked like a nice place to be sat. I don't have much need for a car like this so don't pay that much attention to them but I think in terms of looks it's a big step up from the Vauxhaull Vectra.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> funny that they give him a insignia while his Toyota was having a new engine bet the Vauxhall didn't let him down, ive have various cars and Vauxhall have always been good at the end of the day you get what you pay for a high spec insignia will be a lot cheaper than a mid spec bmw / merc


Yes, because Vauxhall would replace an entire engine for free at 77k on a 2007 plate car wouldn't they.

Ha ha ha you called it a Toyota, so funny.

Get inside a Lexus and then jump into your Vauxhall and the quality of the ride, interior, trim etc is miles better

Look up Lexus customer satisfaction scores and compare them to Vauxhall.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Yes, because Vauxhall would replace an entire engine for free at 77k on a 2007 plate car wouldn't they.
> 
> Ha ha ha you called it a Toyota, so funny.
> 
> ...


I don't think Lexus would just replace unless it was a fully documented issue not caused by your dad, it's not a taxi then with 77k

I looked in Lexus (the Japanese Mercedes's my ar5e) ct hybrid for my mother in law and what I pile of crap cheap plastic dash some knob sticking out of the dash and the stereo looked like something out of the 1989 Kay's catalogue needless to say she didn't buy one. I'd rather have a vauxhall than a Lexus!

And I haven't got a vauxhall now but I would have another.

What was the problem with the Avensis engine anyway?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Yes, because Vauxhall would replace an entire engine for free at 77k on a 2007 plate car wouldn't they.
> 
> Ha ha ha you called it a Toyota, so funny.
> 
> ...


It is sold as a Toyota Altezza.

Lexus do look after their customers. Obviously even when a Toyota engine breaks.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It is sold as a Toyota Altezza.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I owned an Insignia from new and only had a couple of minor problems which were quickly sorted by Vauxhall. I have owned two other Vauxhalls from new a total of eight years of Vauxhall ownership with only a few minor issues.


----------



## Bigsanj (Oct 30, 2012)

Ive just changed all my sales guys cars to the new insignia. They are great to drive. They are all getting bi turbo elites with all the bells and whistles. We have had one for 6 wks and they drive is great. They look allot better especially in darker colours. Weve had audi's for 6 yrs and mercs before that. We were either going to go for VW Passats, Skoda Superbs or the Insignia


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

The worst decision I ever made (apart from getting married) was moving away from Vauxhalls.

It'll be an Insignia estate for me next.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

xJay1337 said:


> Yes, because Vauxhall would replace an entire engine for free at 77k on a 2007 plate car wouldn't they.
> 
> Ha ha ha you called it a Toyota, so funny.
> 
> ...


Well they replaced my Mrs Gearbox when it was never serviced at Vauxhall and was 1 year out of warranty.

They even offered to replace the glovebox bulb under warranty!

I've found them very good for warranty work.

Oh and now they offer the lifetime or 100,000 mile warranty they do seem very good value.

BTW. Get in a Lexus CT and then an Astra and tell me the Lexus rides better. Better I would no class as a brittle ride with underdamped suspension which is trying to mimick BMW from 7 years ago with their first run flat efforts.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I like them, but I may be biased.

To be honest, its your money, your choice so who cares what other people think??


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

General Motors make decent cars, always been surprised how brand can influence people so much which is even more interesting when you look at different GM marques attracting different buyers for essentially the same platform/engine. Same with all the VAG marques I guess. Strange.

I'd much prefer a car that doesn't pretend to be something it isn't anyway, and that's what you get with a Vauxhall.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> I don't think Lexus would just replace unless it was a fully documented issue not caused by your dad, it's not a taxi then with 77k
> 
> I looked in Lexus (the Japanese Mercedes's my ar5e) ct hybrid for my mother in law and what I pile of crap cheap plastic dash some knob sticking out of the dash and the stereo looked like something out of the 1989 Kay's catalogue needless to say she didn't buy one. I'd rather have a vauxhall than a Lexus!
> 
> ...


It was a full service dealer history car, not a taxi haha.
Um, piston rings I believe. Probably before the headgasket went haha, needed new DPF, also had a new gearbox and DMF.

Regarding the CT, I have not tried it, so I can't comment. Compared to an Insignia, the IS was MILES ahead.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

mate has a vectra and his best mate has a insignia

















lovely cars imo I'd jump at the chance to own either one.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I was a bit busy decorating yesterday and got waylaid...

The new insignia is an improvement on the old one, both more economical and the diesel engine has got an awful lot quieter. I know they have a high depreciation but that doesnt bother me too much as it will probably be a keeper for a few years now which is why im going for the top spec.

The only other car that appeals is the Volvo V70 D5 which is a hell of a machine. I'm going to take it for a test drive next week and decide which one is for me. But the Vauxhall is without doubt a beautiful car to be in and has a much more german feel and in my opinion will give any german rival a run for its money now with build quality, particularly on the interior


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Badge snobbery at its best:lol:


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

We were looking for a large estate car as a Family car and did considered the Insigna and Passat but instead chose a mk 4 Mondeo Titanuim X TDCI which we've been very happy with,if anything the heated front screen on the Mondeo has been the one thing that trumps everything else as I believe its only avalible on Fords and Merc's,you also get a lot of kit as standard with the Ford.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Sirmally2 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I was a bit busy decorating yesterday and got waylaid...
> 
> The new insignia is an improvement on the old one, both more economical and the diesel engine has got an awful lot quieter. I know they have a high depreciation but that doesnt bother me too much as it will probably be a keeper for a few years now which is why im going for the top spec.
> 
> The only other car that appeals is the Volvo V70 D5 which is a hell of a machine. I'm going to take it for a test drive next week and decide which one is for me. But the Vauxhall is without doubt a beautiful car to be in and has a much more german feel and in my opinion will give any german rival a run for its money now with build quality, particularly on the interior


You will end up with the Swede once you've driven it. I had a V60 for a month or so a couple of years back as a courtesy car while my Saab was in for repair, until that point I would have never even looked twice at the Volvo's. It was such a nice car and immediately looked into buying one until I realised the one they had given me would cost £20K plus for a used one with a good few miles on it. Drove beautifully even as an auto estate it handled the road like it was on rails and being the D5 it was very quick had about 240BHP if I remember rightly.

I personally wouldn't buy the Insignia not because I don't like them as I do like them but the cost of Vauxhalls I think is too high. I wanted an Astra GTC with an upgraded audio system, leather and a VXR styling kit it was nearly £30k for a 2 litre diesel Vauxhall that is crazy money for what it is.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

The facelift Insignia is a very very nice looking car. I looked at one a few years back before I bought a Passat CC instead. I was also looking at the Elite Nav Hatch and it's a very well specced car, lovely looking.

I really like what they have done with the interior too, reducing the button count on the dash.

I only bought the CC because a) the Auto DSG geabox was better, b) the ride was incredible with the adaptive chassis control and c) I preferred the VW interior to the pre-facelift Insignia.

That said, I'd have been very happy with the Vauxhall as I still think they're superb looking cars.

However, I think the Volvo will be in a different league, especially that D5 2.4 5-pot engine!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> You will end up with the Swede once you've driven it. I had a V60 for a month or so a couple of years back as a courtesy car while my Saab was in for repair, until that point I would have never even looked twice at the Volvo's. It was such a nice car and immediately looked into buying one until I realised the one they had given me would cost £20K plus for a used one with a good few miles on it. Drove beautifully even as an auto estate it handled the road like it was on rails and being the D5 it was very quick had about 240BHP if I remember rightly.
> 
> I personally wouldn't buy the Insignia not because I don't like them as I do like them but the cost of Vauxhalls I think is too high. I wanted an Astra GTC with an upgraded audio system, leather and a VXR styling kit it was nearly £30k for a 2 litre diesel Vauxhall that is crazy money for what it is.


You'd never pay that!

You can get a loaded VXR GTC for under 25k these days


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> You'd never pay that!
> 
> You can get a loaded VXR GTC for under 25k these days


I am only going by the online configuration tool and that's what I was given.

Just did it again now and this was the cost for a new GTC - Final RRP (incl. VAT)	£30,805.00

If you spent that much on a VX you would need your head testing IMO.

Brand new 320D M sport - On the road cash price £31,775 I know what I'd prefer.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

I think a lot of it is perception, and how you feel about a particular car/manufacturer, a lot of the time it may not be justified but that doesn't change how you feel, and for me I wouldn't be happy with a Vauxhall as a main car, as a work car I'd consider one but would probably go with a Ford instead (Heated windscreens  ) 

It's a like the whole Skoda thing, a lot of people won't consider one because of the badge, but there's nothing physically wrong with them (not comparing Vauxhall to Skoda for the record!!!)

So if this sort of thing doesn't bother you then there are no issues with a Vauxhall, everyone has their own opinion/perception on different cars so just listen to your heart and buy what YOU will be happy with, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------

